# Disney's Moana [2016]



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2014)

> Walt Disney Animation Studios revealed plans today for _Moana_, a sweeping, CG-animated comedy-adventure about a spirited teenager on an impossible mission to fulfill her ancestors? quest. In theaters in late 2016, the film is directed by the renowned filmmaking team of Ron Clements and John Musker (_The Little Mermaid_, _The Princess and the Frog_, _Aladdin_).
> 
> In the ancient South Pacific world of Oceania, Moana, a born navigator, sets sail in search of a fabled island. During her incredible journey, she teams up with her hero, the legendary demi-god Maui, to traverse the open ocean on an action-packed voyage, encountering enormous sea creatures, breathtaking underworlds and ancient folklore.
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 20, 2014)

Do you actually enjoy Disney movies, Stunna?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2014)

That's a joke, right?


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 20, 2014)

looks bad.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2014)

**


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 20, 2014)

Stunna said:


> That's a joke, right?



Obviously you do but why.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> Obviously you do but why.


Because they're (generally) great movies. 

I guess in short: the themes, characters, music, and stories bring me a joy like few else does. When I watch a great Disney movie, it instills a wholly unironic and unyielding feeling of hope that love, friendship, and goodness are truly paramount, and no matter how bad life gets, they will always ultimately win out. :33

inb4 "gay"


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 20, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Because they're (generally) great movies.
> 
> I guess in short: the themes, characters, music, and stories bring me a joy like few else does. When I watch a great Disney movie, it instills a wholly unironic and unyielding feeling of hope that love, friendship, and goodness are truly paramount, and no matter how bad life gets, they will always ultimately win out. :33
> 
> inb4 "gay"



Extremely homosexual


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2014)

so be it


----------



## Detective (Oct 20, 2014)

Stunna said:


> so be it



Dat openness about his sexual orientation.

Good for you Stunna. I mean, we ALL knew it, but I'm glad you have finally come out and accepted yourself for who you are.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 21, 2014)

> In the ancient South Pacific world of Oceania



I wonder if they ran out of fairytale and old stories to use to base their movies.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2014)

implying all Disney films are adaptations of old stories or fairy tales 

plus, maybe it's an adaptation of some obscure Oceanic legend. It's at least containing elements of them.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> implying *all* Disney films are adaptations of old stories or fairy tales
> 
> plus, maybe it's an adaptation of some obscure Oceanic legend. It's at least containing elements of them.



I never said all. 

It might be, but I never said I wasn't entertained by these spin on stories either.


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 21, 2014)

I like the theme and plot. Sounds like something new, especially for Disney so I'm looking forward to it.

Hopefully it'll be better than Frozen.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2014)

I fully expect it to be.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 21, 2014)

Better be good.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2014)

lol or else?


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 22, 2014)

Need a return to the golden age of Disney.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 22, 2014)

If you mean quality-wise, Disney never really left (though there have been slumps).


----------



## Mider T (Oct 22, 2014)

Is this Lilo's ancestor?


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 22, 2014)

This seems like it will be nice
hope the animation doesn't look like ass though


----------



## Stunna (Oct 28, 2014)

*Taika Waititi behind Disney script 'Moana'*



> Oscar-nominated film-maker Taika Waititi is behind the script for Disney's latest animated feature about a Polynesian princess called Moana.
> 
> Disney announced the project today, releasing the first artwork from the film.
> 
> ...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 28, 2014)

the boner made her moana


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 28, 2014)

The themes in disney movies tend to be shit.


Especially if it involves singing.


But Disney's latest theme trend seems to involve giving the villains a happy ending cough frozen cough. Cough maeleficient cough, cough once upon a time cough


----------



## Stunna (Oct 28, 2014)

Can you really call it a theme if it has happened exactly one time as of late? Maleficent and Once Upon a Time are not products of Walt Disney Animation Studios.

And give an example of a shitty theme from them; I'm legitimately curious of what you have in mind.


----------



## Cheeky (Oct 30, 2014)

Was hoping this'd be in 2d hand-drawn animation.

But it's looking like that style's pretty much dead now in Western cinema.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 30, 2014)

Yeah, unfortunately after the under-performance of both The Princess and the Frog and Winnie the Pooh, Disney has officially given up on traditional animation. At least guys like Lasseter are still interested in the prospect of taking another crack at it, though.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 30, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> The themes in disney movies tend to be shit.
> 
> 
> Especially if it involves singing.
> ...



Elsa wasn't a villain.   The fact that you don't understand this means your comprehension is less than a 3 year old's.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 30, 2014)

well no, not a villain, just transmogrified into a anti-heroin

also, what happened to princess and the frog, did white people not show up?


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 30, 2014)

lilo and stitch
life of pi

ok


the girl's description already sounds obnoxious.... im hoping she's likable but seeing as they're hyping her up as somebody that everybody can root for i highly doubt it

the art in the OP looks sick. too bad it probably won't look that way in the movie.. cuz of CG or whatever.

though hearing that the guys from aladdin and princess and the frog are on it sounds good. curious to see what they come up with.


im a female minority and im sort of getting tired of all the 'representation!' films coming out. like equality is good and what not but it's just annoying when you can see how blatantly it influences decisions. i guess it'd be stupid to ask for subtle change but come on i see the poster and all i can think of is "female POC main char? wow how tumblr of them" it feels like one of those "ok shut up here's what you asked for" kind of things to appease people who complain about those things.

 i must sound like a terrible person


----------



## Stunna (Oct 30, 2014)

you're basically saying that you don't want any movies to come out with PoC women because you're tired of Tumblr feminazis whining


----------



## Stunna (Oct 30, 2014)

never mind the fact that this is only Disney's sixth PoC heroine in over seventy years of the studio's existence, and even then the studio has never been a stranger to having female protagonists


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> you're basically saying that you don't want any movies to come out with PoC women because you're tired of Tumblr feminazis whining





Stunna said:


> never mind the fact that this is only Disney's sixth PoC heroine in over seventy years of the studio's existence, and even then the studio has never been a stranger to having female protagonists



im as confused as you are 

but lol 6 in 70 years isn't something to gloat about

and tbh i completely forgot about the whole princess things.. like.. idk why........... it's disney... that's their thing.................why wouldn't it be their thing... 

i need a drink


to be fair tumblr feminazis.. when they hate something they start whining about it.. then when they 'approve' of something they won't fucking shut up about it either and then they try to glorify everything and that's just as obnoxious tbh


----------



## Stunna (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm not confused, I was criticizing your post lol

I wasn't gloating about 6 in 70+ years, I was making a point that obviously Disney isn't trying to pander if this is only their sixth, and only their second in what will be 14 years.


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 30, 2014)

no, i agree with your critique, you sounded like you were kind of in disbelief that somebody would be that ignorant, and i agree, im confused about how that can be because we don't expect that from ourselves

anyways lol read my edit


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 30, 2014)

A. Waltz said:


> lilo and stitch
> life of pi
> 
> ok
> ...



don't be dubious, Disney knows who has the money these days, Asians, and when that film is translated into a bunch of Asian languages they will shell out bucks to buy tickets , merchandise, games, costumes and other licensed crap.


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 30, 2014)

but this isn't a film about asians, it's about pacific islanders. lol.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 30, 2014)

unless they look like aboriginals this will have Asian appeal imo


----------



## Stunna (Dec 3, 2014)

in talks to join the cast.

EDIT: He was confirmed to be playing Maui, a Hawaiian demi-god.


----------



## Goldgroger (Dec 12, 2014)

Oh Nice Now He is going to play in Cartoons too ..


----------



## Furious George (Dec 12, 2014)

The synopsis sounds good but the synopsis _always _sounds good... keepin' my eyes open on this one.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 12, 2014)

Stunna said:


> in talks to join the cast.
> 
> EDIT: He was confirmed to be playing Maui, a Hawaiian demi-god.



If there is no fight with a peoples elbow this movie will have failed.

That being said, The Little Mermaid, Aladdin and The Princess and the Frog is one helluva a resume as those are 3 of my favorites so I can definitely say I am looking forward to this.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 12, 2014)

The princess frog was pretty good, by which I mean the villain and only that


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 12, 2014)

And alladin is also another movie that feels like a lie being told from the perspective of the victor. Here you have a vizir trying to desperately save the once golden glorious realm of agrabah from the clearly incompetent rule of a bumbling old fool and his spoiled daughter that risks war at a snub because to her being a princess is just so damned stifling. All while aided by a muscle bound robber who complains about being 'misunderstood'


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 12, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> The princess frog was pretty good, by which I mean the villain and only that



I did like Doc Q quite a bit but there was more good than that. Had some great songs and good voice cast as well. Plot was cliche but it's Disney.


Also Ban, you seem to take this stuff way too seriously. Is there anything you do like or are happy about?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 12, 2014)

Ban's trolling, bruh.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 12, 2014)

Well, Ban is only partially trolling about the Aladdin post. He's referencing a musical parody of Aladdin done in the style of Wicked.

[YOUTUBE]-77cUxba-aA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Dec 12, 2014)

>adds to watch later


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 13, 2014)

Narc knows where it's at


----------



## Robin (Dec 22, 2014)

My only problem with some Disney princesses is that they're incredibly selfish and self-centered. The Little Mermaid being the best example. Hope this one isn't like that.

I also got a little beef with the princesses being overly hyper like they're on Red Bull or something.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2014)

Sounds like shit as usual.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2014)

/haterade**


----------



## Stunna (Apr 1, 2015)

Johnson's role will "show off his singing chops".


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2015)

You know, having not read the OP, I had assumed this thread was about Disney trying to bring back the magic of Moesha starring Brandy, except in a story about her younger sister, Moana.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 1, 2015)

i thought this was a porno



Stunna said:


> Because they're (generally) great movies.
> 
> I guess in short: the themes, characters, music, and stories bring me a joy like few else does. When I watch a great Disney movie, it instills a wholly unironic and unyielding feeling of hope that love, friendship, and goodness are truly paramount, and no matter how bad life gets, they will always ultimately win out. :33
> 
> inb4 "gay"





Stunna said:


> If you mean quality-wise, Disney never really left (though there have been slumps).


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i thought this was a porno



Still waiting for the day when Stunna makes a BH thread asking for advice on how to seal the deal, shortly before his wedding night.

.... I'm not getting any younger.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 1, 2015)

Luca wants me to throw the hands


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 1, 2015)

throw the hands at dis dick


----------



## Stunna (Apr 1, 2015)

inb4 vaatu


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 2, 2015)

Stunna said:


> inb4 vaatu



*grunts*

*vague monosyllabic response*

.

Looks like a cross between Thor Heyerdahl and Lilo and Stitch.  Moana is a hawaiian word.  It could be a name drop like how Kamehameha in DBZ is a name drop.

:WOW


----------



## Stunna (May 15, 2015)

a new synopsis has been provided


> Three thousand years ago, the greatest sailors in the world voyaged across the vast South Pacific, discovering the many islands of Oceania. But then, for a millennium, their voyages stopped — and no one today knows why.
> 
> From Walt Disney Animation Studios comes Moana, a sweeping, CG-animated adventure about a spirited teenager who sails out on a daring mission to prove herself a master wayfinder and fulfill her ancestors’ unfinished quest. During her journey, she meets the once-mighty demi-god Maui (voice of Dwayne Johnson), and together, they traverse the open ocean on an action-packed voyage, encountering enormous fiery creatures and impossible  odds.
> 
> Directed by the renowned filmmaking team of Ron Clements and John Musker, Moana sails into U.S. theaters on Nov. 23,  2016.


Source


----------



## Lucaniel (May 15, 2015)

no wonder her name is moana if she hangs out with the rock


----------



## Suigetsu (May 15, 2015)

Dreamworks needs to return to their traditional animation roots. This looks refreshing but really just plain forward. The ocean world called oceania, the hawaiian god named maui. This sounds like Spira or Aqua Knight.


----------



## Stunna (May 15, 2015)

DreamWorks?


----------



## Stunna (May 15, 2015)

and I don't know anything about Spira or Aqua Knight, but seeing as how this film is based in Hawaiian mythology (which is where those names come from), I can only assume those series are as well


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 15, 2015)

This is another multi-cultural ploy to prove that Disney is for everybody?


----------



## Stunna (May 15, 2015)

>having any non-white protagonists is a "ploy"


----------



## Lucaniel (May 15, 2015)

Persecuted said:


> This is another multi-cultural ploy to prove that Disney is for everybody?



careful, percy

you've begun sounding like the right-wing tinfoils


----------



## Stunna (May 15, 2015)

Moana's the main character and she renders Maui, a male demigod, to the role of subservient side kick? Clearly an anti-XY chromosome feminazi propaganda piece.


----------



## Rocky (May 15, 2015)

Disney is fucking great.

Synopsis looks meh but I have faith in Disney. If you read a synopsis for the classics it'd probably sound worse than this.


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 15, 2015)

I'm just gonna stop telling jokes altogether. No one can tell the difference between me joking and me not. 

Anyway, I'll watch this because almost anything with the Rock deserves at least one viewing. That and the people attached have made stuff I've liked before.


----------



## Jeff (May 15, 2015)

I haven't found anything regarding Moana being Hawaiian; more likely she is Polynesian in origin from the society of islands settled before Hawaii like Samoa or Tahiti.  Maui is a Hawaiian demigod, but there is no mention of anything about his brothers and Maui is a fairly common reoccurring demigod in Polynesian mythology in general.

I'm kind of expecting the island that Moana dreams of finding will turn out to be Hawaii, since it is one of the bigger and younger islands in all of Polynesia.  But that whole fiery thing is probably reference to Pele or something equal like that...and I'm not really sure what they'd do with both Pele and Maui being attributed to creating the islands.  Unless she battles Pele in place of Pele's sister and Pele brings up the islands.  Not sure.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> DreamWorks?



They once did a movie called the prince of egypt. It was like, really good.

Spira, Final Fantasy x, The Space Shark's homeworld background from 40k it's basically Hawaii and southern Asia/Indonesia world with it's myths married with sci-fi.

Let's see what Disney can do, but usually they just stick to their singy wingy formula which does not make me happy. If they did something like the movie with the Perubian Emperor turning into a Llama then this movie could be entertaining. And that would make me very happy.


----------



## Rocky (May 16, 2015)

Let me remind you that Disney's latest singy wingy film (Frozen) grossed $1,279,852,693. That is the highest ever for an animated film and fifth all time. It also won a grammy. 

They could probably make a better movie if they changed it around a bit, but since they are a business, they will not do that.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 16, 2015)

Rocky said:


> Let me remind you that Disney's latest singy wingy film (Frozen) grossed $1,279,852,693. That is the highest ever for an animated film and fifth all time. It also won a grammy.
> 
> They could probably make a better movie if they changed it around a bit, but since they are a business, they will not do that.



The amount of money that it won doesnt mean a squat when it comes to quality. The movie won that amount because it's a girls movie with the waifu factor. Those are the two strongest factors you can have when it comes to make a high grossing film.

IMO Frozen it's one of the most overrated movies that exists to date. And the old woman singing the english version just sounded like Elsa becoming 30 years older just to sing a song.
If you are expecting this new movie to be an amazing movie then I would suggest not to have very high expectations, you rarely see something awesome and pioneer these days. Almost everything it's camp, formulatic and cgi fest.


----------



## Rocky (May 16, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> The amount of money that it won doesnt mean a squat when it comes to quality. The movie won that amount because it's a girls movie with the waifu factor. Those are the two strongest factors you can have when it comes to make a high grossing film.





			
				Me said:
			
		

> They could probably make a better movie if they changed it around a bit, but since they are a business, they will not do that.



As you can see, I'm aware of this. I just doubt they're going to change the formula to improve the quality when it works for them to do the same thing and be just as, if not more, rich.



> IMO Frozen it's one of the most overrated movies that exists to date.



By whom? The general public (read: young girls with twitter accounts)? Critics? It seems pretty fairly rated by the people who actually have credibility on judging films. I mean, Frozen is by no means the best movie out there. There are significant plot issues.

That said, the target audience doesn't give a shit. It's a family movie. Kids do not care about the plot. They want pretty princesses. Parents do not care about the plot. They want happy kids. Generally speaking, Disney fans don't really care about the plot. No Disney animation really has a spectacular plot. Most involve young teens marrying men they just met. 



> If you are expecting this new movie to be an amazing movie then I would suggest not to have very high expectations, you rarely see something awesome and pioneer these days. Almost everything it's camp, formulatic and cgi fest.



I'm expecting it to be comparable the "signy wingy" films Frozen, TLM, and Alladin were. That's fine with me; I still like Disney because it sticks to what it knows best. 

That's why I enjoyed Frozen. It reminded me of the 90's Disney films that I enjoyed growing up.


----------



## Mider T (May 16, 2015)

Nah.         .


----------



## Stunna (May 16, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> Let's see what Disney can do, but usually they just stick to their singy wingy formula which does not make me happy.


tfw when only 2 of 15 films that have been released since 2000 have had singing in them. 

also

>going to musicals and complaining about there being songs


----------



## Suigetsu (May 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> tfw when only 2 of 15 films that have been released since 2000 have had singing in them.
> 
> also
> 
> >going to musicals and complaining about there being songs



I do not go to musical disney films, when I was a kid I highly disliked the animated musicals to the very core of my being.

They did NOT made me happy.


----------



## Stunna (May 16, 2015)

Then why are you complaining about their supposed "singy wingy" formula. Not only has such a formula not been in effect for some time, but you don't watch them anyway.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> *tfw when only 2 of 15 films that have been released since 2000 have had singing in them.
> *
> also
> 
> >going to musicals and complaining about there being songs



wat?

princess and the frog, tangled, frozen

all had singing off the top of my head


----------



## Stunna (May 16, 2015)

okay then, allow me to rectify

tfw when only 3 of 15 films that have been released since 2000 have had singing in them.


----------



## Stunna (May 16, 2015)

and Brother Bear

so that's four 

I mean, it doesn't have characters singing, but it has Phil Collins singing multiple songs. I'm talking about _musicals_ here


----------



## Lucaniel (May 16, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> The amount of money that it won doesnt mean a squat when it comes to quality. The movie won that amount because it's a girls movie with the waifu factor. *Those are the two strongest factors you can have when it comes to make a high grossing film.*



wat?

i'm just speculating here, but do you by any chance not know shit about shit 

there are way more important factors for a high-grossing film than being a "girls movie" with a "waifu factor" (in fact i don't think either of those things really mean your movie will be high grossing at all)


----------



## Stunna (Aug 14, 2015)

a closer look at the character of Moana from the D23 expo


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 15, 2015)

Looks better than I thought. Glad the lead is older. Thought she was a little kid.

Hoping for the same sense of magic like in Lion King & Pocahontas, rather than Frozen.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 15, 2015)

Why would you think the lead was a little kid?  Nothing hinted towards that at all.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 15, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Looks better than I thought. Glad the lead is older. Thought she was a little kid.
> 
> Hoping for the same sense of magic like in Lion King & Pocahontas, rather than Frozen.



Of all the movies to pair with Liob King,  you chose  Pocahontas? Frozen was a better film than Pocahontas.  

Also, glad I wasn't here for that nonsense Suigetsu was spouting.


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 15, 2015)

It actually looks good, although the drawing next to the CGI model looks so much better imo.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]DvZ321nHpq8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 7, 2015)

nooo remove the fat guy

edit:

on closer inspection he looks strong-fat

he can stay


----------



## Stunna (Oct 7, 2015)

lol    what


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 7, 2015)

strong-fat is okay

weak-fat or fat-fat is not okay


----------



## Stunna (Oct 7, 2015)

do ... do you just disapprove of fat-fat people being in movies?


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 7, 2015)

well it's a joke

but tbf if her main sidekick who was gonna be around the whole time, _mostly naked,_ was fat, that would suck


----------



## Stunna (Oct 7, 2015)

**


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 7, 2015)

Looks good.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 7, 2015)

what's the fat comedic relief character called Stunnaer?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 7, 2015)

why you gotta be like that, my dude


----------



## Mider T (Oct 8, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> nooo remove the fat guy
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...



He's a pretty good imitation of a Pacific Islander male.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 8, 2015)

Stunna said:


> why you gotta be like that, my dude



I'm not calling you fat and comedic bruv, i'm genuinely curious as to what his name is...

you being the resident Disney Wiki and all.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 8, 2015)

Maui.**


----------



## Kuya (Oct 8, 2015)

lol at remove the fat guy. that's how polynesians look bruh.

everyone in Hawaii super stoked about this movie


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 9, 2015)

also i didn't mention b4 bc i was distracted by strongfat but i'd def make moana moan-a


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm confused. Which one is the white character?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 9, 2015)

reiatsuflow said:


> I'm confused. Which one is the white character?



Handsome European explorer love interest.

Possibly royalty of some sort.


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 9, 2015)

im so excited for this

but what's with the graphics? their skin looks so...... fake and rubbery? does disney not know how to animate non-white skin? lol it just looks so fake compared to the white people skin they always use.


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 9, 2015)

also they've cast moana




she seems adorable

and im sure everyone here knows the rock voices the fat strong demigod


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 9, 2015)

their skin looks fine


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 12, 2016)

Looks like it's going to be Disney's big hit of 2016.


Reminds me of Hercules, same
Directors I believe as well.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2016)

Disney's already broken a billion with _Zootopia _and _Civil War _each.

Three-peat?


----------



## Atlas (Jun 13, 2016)

Definitely got some Hercules vibes. The animation looks stunning.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 13, 2016)

While Zootopia was fantastic, I think this movie will enter ground breaking territory like Lion King/Little Mermaid shit


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 13, 2016)

hah! you think so?
there better be god sharks and stuff. Cant have a hawaiian tale without volcanos and sharks.
I liked what I saw, altought I just hope we dont get more boring animal pets... unless it's a shark.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2016)

Prior to this year, I was confident _Moana _was gonna be better than _Zootopia. _I still have faith in this picture, but _Zootopia _set a higher bar than I expected.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 13, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Prior to this year, I was confident _Moana _was gonna be better than _Zootopia. _I still have faith in this picture, but _Zootopia _set a higher bar than I expected.


Zootopia while original fall along the lines of Disney new era of films like Wreck it Raph did 
Moana seems to be going back to old school Disney vibes, as mention with Hercules, that has that sense of adventure and wonder.

The later tends to become a cultural phenomenon


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 17, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> hah! you think so?
> there better be god sharks and stuff. Cant have a hawaiian tale without volcanos and sharks.
> I liked what I saw, altought I just hope we dont get more boring animal pets... unless it's a shark.



It's not specifically Hawaiian, though. It's some nondescript amalgam of Polynesian cultures - all of which happen to include Maui. He's a universal aspect of Polynesian culture, appearing in all their mythologies. So, kind of a big deal. At least they got a real life Polynesian demigod to portray him.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 17, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Disney's already broken a billion with _Zootopia _and _Civil War _each.
> 
> Three-peat?


Zootopia broke a billion?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2016)

Worldwide, yes. $1,007,510,335.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2016)

Teaser trailer for moana was awful. just eugh.


But I gotta suck it up, because Inside Out's trailer was awful and it made me eat my words


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jena (Jul 21, 2016)

I can't wait for this movie!


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 22, 2016)

Seeing the different trailers really provides a lot of insight into how marketing is handled in different regions (emphasizing Maui to intrigue boys and those aware of the mythology v. a Ghibli_esque _focus on a wondrous world and emotions without much dialogue intruding upon the scene). Hopefully, this turns out to be the female-centered adventure epic that I was hoping _Brave _would be.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Ae (Jul 22, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Disney's already broken a billion with _Zootopia _and _Civil War _each.
> 
> Three-peat?


Don't think this one will do that good
Not cute enough


----------



## Atlas (Jul 22, 2016)

She don't need no man.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2016)

Ae said:


> Don't think this one will do that good
> Not cute enough


Didn't you just miss the trailer with chibi-Moana?  I'm just wondering who the animal sidekick will be.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2016)

It's a pig. It's been in a previous trailer.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2016)

U rite mah bad.


----------



## Psychic (Aug 2, 2016)

Why is the pet a pig? Don't they served pigs at Luau? That's like serving dolphins on a stick at Seaworld. 
Anyways, the trailer looks amazing, can't wait.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Skaddix (Sep 15, 2016)

Actually is it me or does Maui look less fat lately.


----------



## Robin (Sep 15, 2016)

he don't got a belly


----------



## Jena (Sep 17, 2016)

Skaddix said:


> Actually is it me or does Maui look less fat lately.


I think it's just because we've seen more of him now. Most of the other footage/pictures had him with his arms crossed or in a bent-over pose so it made him look even stockier.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 17, 2016)

Might be putting this the top 3 if it delivers


----------



## Mider T (Nov 23, 2016)

Saw the film.  Surprised at how much Auli'i looks like Moana.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 25, 2016)

man i wanna rafiki smear moana's eyebrows with my cum tbh


----------



## TGM (Nov 25, 2016)

Decided to flesh out my thoughts on this and post a full review on the blog:


----------



## Mider T (Nov 26, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> man i wanna rafiki smear moana's eyebrows with my cum tbh


Pedobait.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Detective (Nov 26, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> man i wanna rafiki smear moana's eyebrows with my cum tbh


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Nov 28, 2016)

Movie was cute and a solid Disney princess film, I'm really loving the soundtrack too


----------



## Ae (Nov 28, 2016)

Detective said:


>


Don't be so surprise, Luc's my dupe.


----------



## Detective (Nov 28, 2016)

Ae said:


> Don't be so surprise, Luc's my dupe.









..... is the emote I would use if I believed you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ae (Nov 28, 2016)

Detective said:


> ..... is the emote I would use if I believed you.



If Luc any comedic sensibility he would play along and pretended he was me.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 29, 2016)

also the Rock will get even richer from this




wasnt he already the most payed actor in 2015 or something ?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 29, 2016)

The Rock is the 2nd best actor of the 21st generation. Brad Pitt and Keanu Reeves is a tie for best of all time.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Keanu Reeves


----------



## Ae (Nov 30, 2016)

Mider T said:


>


I keep getting you and Zaxxon mixed up


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2016)

Boy was the comedy the most glaring weakness in this movie. _Really _not a fan of anachronistic humor ("...it's called 'tweeting'"), when the "joke is that the character explains the joke"-joke, and other cliched modern comedy conventions (like a shit ton of meta jokes); all of which this movie was full of. I liked the chicken, though.

Also, some other familiar plot conventions kind of rubbed me the wrong way. Still, I thought this was pretty good; it goes without saying that the animation and art was _gorgeous. _The musical numbers weren't _breathtaking_, but most were at least catchy.

With one exception: one of the reprises of Moana's "How Far I'll Go" _really _hit home for me. Well, both of them did, actually. But the first reprise was hands down my favorite sequence in the movie... beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 30, 2016)

Maybe u r just humorless,  Stunna

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2016)

Also, I _knew _I wasn't crazy for thinking the coconut attack scene was a _Fury Road _homage!


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2016)

Weiss said:


> Maybe u r just humorless,  Stunna


Nah, I didn't think _all _the comedy was bad. But when it missed, it _really _missed.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2016)

Nah it was on target, Stunna is just wrong.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2016)

So your idea of clever comedy is "when you use a bird to write, it's called 'tweeting'"?

Noted.

Also:


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2016)

Yup, the audience laughed pretty hard at that one too.


Ae said:


> I keep getting you and Zaxxon mixed up


Best be trollin.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Yup, the audience laughed pretty hard at that one too.


So you also thinks that just because _your _audience (or, hypothetically, a majority of audiences) thought it was funny, that means I'm wrong for thinking it was dumb?

Also noted.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2016)

Yup.  It makes you a Krory for sitting there no laughing with everyone else in tears...a sour puss in a sea of smiles.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2016)

But I already said that I didn't think _all _the comedy was bad. Also other scenes aside from the comedic ones made me smile. 

Mider Troll pls


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 30, 2016)

Stunna not finding it funny just shows his age...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 2, 2016)

Every time Stunna talks about comedy I just want to punch him in his fat face

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 3, 2016)

Just got back from seeing it, one of Disney better original stories in a very very long time.

The music was incredible remind me oh Phil Collins Tarzan.

This is what they wanted to do Brave as a strong female lead and they executed it well this time

9.8/10


----------



## Mider T (Dec 4, 2016)

Ae said:


> I keep getting you and Zaxxon mixed up


Best be trollin.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 4, 2016)

this movie was extremely mediocre


----------



## Ae (Dec 4, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Best be trollin.


Zaxxon is a top tier poster, you should be flattered.


----------



## Jena (Dec 4, 2016)

I finally got around to seeing this, enjoyed it a lot. Weird thing to focus on but I kept getting amazed at Moana's hair. It's just so interesting to watch them get better and better at animating 3D hair and I loved that they took what they learned from Brave and went even further (hair tied up in bun, wet hair, hair in face, curly hair with different textures, etc.)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 4, 2016)

a discussion on the merits of moana

[00:56:29] Luc: moana really was super mediocre though
it made me appreciate frozen for trying to be semi-original, amazingly
[00:56:39] Tyler Young: lol
[00:57:16] Luc: seriously, you know how every disney princess needs some kind of discontentment/discord/conflict in her present situation in order to make her set out on her journey or incite the problem which serves as the plot of the movie
[00:58:07] Luc: frozen's was actually set up quite well on the emotional and plot level with the whole elsa wounding anna and being guilty as fuck forever thing, the whole do you wanna build a snowman stuff. compared to anything in moana, it was like schindler's list poignant
[00:59:05] Luc: moana was such a fucking empty movie that even when moana's grandma dies as she's setting out to sail and you get the light effect before her spirit swims out as a manta ray, moana doesn't even look sad at all at the realisation that her grandma - the only one who ever understood her - is fucking dead
[00:59:25 | Edited 00:59:35] Luc: she just goes WOOHOO IM SAILING and they play that ethnic choir harmony for what is already the 20th time
[00:59:53] Tyler Young: I agree with and share a lot of your criticisms, but I disagree with that one
[01:00:04] Tyler Young: I thought the scene where her gramma died and she sailed off was very effective
[01:00:26] Luc: what cuz since she wanted to come back as a manta ray it makes sense for moana to just be all triumphant and shit and not even seem a little sad about her grandma dying?
[01:01:24] Luc: that scene would have been a million times more effective if moana had been shocked when the lights went out on the island and then the spirit ray swum underneath her, and then she might cry for a second and dip her hand in the water and touch it and then gain newfound resolution cuz the spirit ray would assure her that her grandma passed on happy
[01:01:35] Luc: but instead it was just instant triumph WOOHOO
[01:01:59] Luc: the film was legit incapable of convincingly portraying any emotion besides going balls out surfing
[01:02:17] Tyler Young: eh we can go back and forth about what could have made it work better, but emotionally it was 100% effective on my end
[01:02:56] Luc: even maui's attempted angst moment was resolved in like two minutes lol, i think the pretty severe emotional trauma suggested by being abandoned and thrown into the sea by your parents deserved more than that
[01:03:49] Luc: if the other two major disney princess movies, tangled and frozen, managed to find some specific emotional truth or uniqueness within their templates, then to me, moana was what happens when there's 0 effort made to go beyond the template
[01:03:59] Luc: and it's just perfunctory from start to finish
[01:04:23] Tyler Young: [01:03] Luc: 

<<< moana was what happens when there's 0 effort made to go beyond the templateactually
[01:04:30] Tyler Young: I totally agree with that sentiment
[01:04:42] Tyler Young: I was actually saying essentially the same thing to my friend the other day
[01:04:57] Tyler Young: that every Disney Princess's goal starts with the generic "I want" template
[01:05:06] Tyler Young: and Moana's p much stayed with that template
[01:05:09] Tyler Young: with zero modification
[01:05:18] Luc: absolutely
[01:06:23] Luc: she wants to sail
she finds out her ancestors sailed
she gets a reason to sail
she goes to find a sidekick/mentor
he teaches her to sail
they sail 
they fuck up a little bit the first time and he goes off in a huff, she has her dark 2 minutes of the soul and instantly re-establishes her heroic resolution
they save the world
[01:06:39] Tyler Young: the ending confused me
[01:06:59] Tyler Young: because when she redeemed the villain, the movie was acting like this was some big thematic resolution itd been building up to
[01:07:03] Luc: she doesn't even ever wind up in real trouble prior to the climax the way elsa was imprisoned and anna was double crossed or rapunzel was captured and flynn was imprisoned
[01:07:04] Tyler Young: "remember who you are" or some shit
[01:07:27] Tyler Young: but I never got that impression. it felt a bit hamfisted
[01:07:38] Luc: because when she redeemed the villain, the movie was acting like this was some big thematic resolution itd been building up toright?
i was just scoffing cuz like oh wow how deep
he removed her heart so she became all heartless and mean
now she's nice again
[01:08:03] Luc: honestly there was no underlying specific theme or anything
[01:08:22] Luc: it was just like awesome girl who is already established as being awesome, does awesome stuff, saves world
[01:08:31] Tyler Young: [01:08] Luc: 

<<< honestly there was no underlying specific theme or anythingno, there wasn't. which was weird cause the movie was trying really hard to convince us that there was
[01:08:38] Luc: she was even the chosen one lmao
[01:08:39] Tyler Young: as opposed to just making one
[01:09:10] Luc: also that "you're welcome" song fell really flat for me, i was just like ??? 
this is a really weird comic angle to take
[01:09:36] Luc: like yeah he's boastful but you're not exactly achieving "gaston" level here
[01:09:55] Luc: lin manuel miranda being the one who wrote this makes me wonder if hamilton is actually any good
[01:10:05] Tyler Young: the songs in Hamilton are better imo
[01:10:10] Luc: cuz i was flatlining at most of the songs except for a couple
[01:10:14] Tyler Young: same
[01:10:22] Tyler Young: what'd you think of "Shiny"
[01:10:31] Luc: *. youtube.com/watch?v=keGr19WWwoA
this one is good
[01:10:37] Tyler Young: I agree
[01:10:55] Tyler Young: but regardless of how good or bad Shiny may have been, I was distracted by how out of place I felt it was
[01:11:03] Luc: oh god was shiny that ridiculous fucking comic relief song with the crab
[01:11:07] Tyler Young: yeah
[01:11:14] Luc: what in the name of fuck was that entire sequence??? so baffling
[01:11:19] Tyler Young: lmao right
[01:11:41] Tyler Young: this random ass glam number by this inconsequential mini-boss
[01:11:45] Tyler Young: felt like a waste of time
[01:13:04] Luc: i know the disney "setting exposition song" is a staple, the introducing our way of life song, but this one felt so poor and perfunctory
remember that ice cutting song from frozen
[01:13:06] Luc: that was so much better
[01:13:11] Luc: SO MUCH better
[01:14:22 | Edited 01:14:33] Luc: the one in this movie was legit like "we have many coconuts (many coconuts!), we use the hairs to make roofs for our huts (our huts!)"
[01:14:28] Tyler Young: speaking of "You're Welcome", was it just me, or did Maui feel inconsistent as a character
[01:15:25] Andrew: >disney
[01:15:33] Tyler Young: [01:15] Andrew: 

<<< >disneyfuk up
[01:15:51] Luc: i couldn't really get a handle on maui but i think it's cuz he was just that shallow
[01:16:12] Tyler Young: I felt like they couldn't decide what shade of anti-hero they wanted him to be
[01:16:30] Luc: well...the movie tried to suggest his narcissism and constant need to prove himself with heroic exploits was the product of trying to fill an emotional void resulting from parental abandonment
[01:16:38] Luc: but then it totally shied away from any deeper implications of that
[01:16:40] Tyler Young: one second he's lamenting how he only stole the heart cause he wants to be loved by mankind, the next he's abandoning Moana to be killed in the monster realm
[01:16:50] Luc: and was like "hey if you fix this you'll be a good guy agaiN!"
[01:17:09] Luc: one second he's lamenting how he only stole the heart cause he wants to be loved by mankind, the next he's abandoning Moana to be killed in the monster realmyeah it was kind of weird how he was going from rogue with a heart of gold to basically kind of amoral
[01:17:37] Tyler Young: this has been a p good discussion
[01:17:46] Tyler Young: imma have to move my score from a 9 to a 8/10
[01:17:58] Luc: lol
[01:18:26] Andrew: okay Mike
[01:19:10] Tyler Young: nah but forreal this movie is super lucky its as pretty as it is
[01:19:20] Tyler Young: or I don't think a lot of people (myself included) would be nearly as forgiving
[01:19:57] Luc: it was certainly beautiful but tbh when i rate stuff with that going on i just say "this film is garbage but it has very high production value"
[01:20:40] Luc: which may be a false dichotomy separating out the value of production from the film itself but i dont wanna do such a lazily written movie any favours just cuz the animation team are awesome
[01:20:56] Luc: u can pretty much take for granted that the disney-pixar movies will be gorgeous
[01:21:16] Tyler Young: i agree that u cant really separate the two, but at the same time i understand where you're coming from
[01:21:22] Tyler Young: u can pretty much take for granted that the disney-pixar movies will be gorgeouscause this is tru
[01:22:05] Luc: anyway yeah the monster world sequences were especially vivid and interesting, and i did appreciate how balls out the animators went, just a pity everyone else was asleep at the wheel
[01:24:24] Tyler Young: oh yeah one more thing
[01:24:37] Tyler Young: im not crazy right. that the comedy in Moana was awful more often than not
[01:25:22] Luc: it had that uniquely smarmy thing going on where you lampshade your own hack tropes while still engaging in them
[01:25:33] Luc: like how maui kept going lol ur a princess, u got a talking anmal
[01:25:37] Luc: dont break into song
[01:25:54] Luc: some anachronistic and immersion-breaking humour on "tweeting" too
[01:26:24] Tyler Young: yeah Disney meta humor annoys me
[01:26:33] Tyler Young: and that tweet gag has had me rustled sicne the trailer
[01:28:20] Luc: that chicken was sort of the movie in microcosm
previous disney movies had the sidekicks be kind of inventive in their physical comedy like the GOAT hercules the horse from tangled who was just super violent and aggressive in pursuing justice, or even his inferior clone sven the reindeer, or you had snowman olaf whose total naivete was kind of charming and who even managed a legit emotional moment via self-sacrifice
then you had this chicken with whom the entire joke was that it was mentally retarded and it pecked directly in front of itself at all times and ate the wrong things
[01:28:24] Luc: just 0 effort writing
[01:29:07] Tyler Young: I liked Maui's tattoo tho
[01:29:11] Luc: so did i
[01:29:20] Luc: maui's tattoo was...like the secret sven
[01:29:33] Luc: where it kept on calling maui on his shit the way sven called whatshisname on his shit
[01:29:43] Luc: wow, why do i remember the reindeer's name but not jim from the office's name
[01:29:49] Tyler Young: uhh
[01:29:50] Luc: what was his name
[01:29:52] Tyler Young: was it kristoff
[01:29:55] Luc: yes!
[01:29:56] Luc: kristoff


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2016)

this Tyler Young guy sounds p cool


----------



## Mider T (Dec 4, 2016)

Is that Tyler who used to post in the Bleach section?


----------



## Jena (Dec 4, 2016)

This isn't an excuse, but I think the reason why a lot of more recent Disney movies that are set in "other" locations (aka not the vaguely European city with a princess) tend to have really generic plots is because the "failure" of movies like Treasure Planet, Lilo & Stitch, Atlantis etc. Not that those movies are bad, but by Disney standards they "failed" because they didn't bring in as much profit as the company wanted. They're also never marketed, have little (if any) presence at the parks, and merchandise is nearly impossible to find for them. 

It seems like Disney is more willing to play around with the plots when the movie is a princess movie set in a European country (Tangled, Frozen, Brave) but if the movie is set in a more unconventional setting I notice those are the ones that tend to have the much more generic plots. This is all just me reading way too into Disney's motivations, but I suspect they have some kind of vaguely defined threshold of newness/weirdness that they're allowed to play in. You can have it set in a video game world...but you can't deviate too far from the undertog tropes. You can play around with the true love trope...because this is a more standard "Disney princess movie." I don't think it's an accident that Moana came out _after _Brave and Frozen - they already tried the "princess doesn't have a love interest" with those so they were more comfortable doing it for Moana.

I don't know, I could be talking out my ass with this but I think there's something to it if you start really digging into the movies. I think this is also why all of the characters since Tangled have more of a noticeable same-face syndrome than the 2-D princesses.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 4, 2016)

Lilo & Stitch was so popular it got an anime.  If you want to talk about obscure Disney movies then bring up The Sword in the Stone or the Black Cauldron.


----------



## Jena (Dec 4, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Lilo & Stitch was so popular it got an anime.  If you want to talk about obscure Disney movies then bring up The Sword in the Stone or the Black Cauldron.


I was looking more at their more recent movies, but sure replace that one with Chicken Little or Home on the Range or Brother Bear.

EDIT: Also that like Atlantis & Treasure Planet, Lilo & Stitch has an "unconventional" setting for Disney and a more unconventional plot for them, which is why I mentioned that one.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 4, 2016)

Eh..maybe we should stick with comparing Pixar films.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 4, 2016)

Off topic maybe, but I've been noticing some of the culture encouraging these female princesses not to have a love interest. I don't get that. I thought a love interest was kinda archetypical in coming of age stories. Getting starry eyed is literally a sign of maturation into adulthood, and I always thought it was a fun dynamic for coming of age stories to play with. I'm not gearing up for a feminist conspiracy rant or anything - I just keep seeing these cultural blurbs and articles applauding brave and moana for not having male love interests to take away the female's agency.

I mean, love interests aren't unique to female led movies. All of the boy led animated movies seem to have love interests, aside from some Laika joints. And the actual target audience of young girls seem to like having cute animated guys in their movies. So I'm scratching my head at the cultural response a little bit.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 4, 2016)

Third Wave feminazis complained too much and this is the result.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2016)

Who complained about Rapunzel and Eugene?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 4, 2016)

I don't know what's sadder still using Skype or there are people who actually communicate with each other outside of his dump.


----------



## Ae (Dec 4, 2016)

Jena said:


> This isn't an excuse, but I think the reason why a lot of more recent Disney movies that are set in "other" locations (aka not the vaguely European city with a princess) tend to have really generic plots is because the "failure" of movies like Treasure Planet, Lilo & Stitch, Atlantis etc. Not that those movies are bad, but by Disney standards they "failed" because they didn't bring in as much profit as the company wanted. They're also never marketed, have little (if any) presence at the parks, and merchandise is nearly impossible to find for them.
> 
> It seems like Disney is more willing to play around with the plots when the movie is a princess movie set in a European country (Tangled, Frozen, Brave) but if the movie is set in a more unconventional setting I notice those are the ones that tend to have the much more generic plots. This is all just me reading way too into Disney's motivations, but I suspect they have some kind of vaguely defined threshold of newness/weirdness that they're allowed to play in. You can have it set in a video game world...but you can't deviate too far from the undertog tropes. You can play around with the true love trope...because this is a more standard "Disney princess movie." I don't think it's an accident that Moana came out _after _Brave and Frozen - they already tried the "princess doesn't have a love interest" with those so they were more comfortable doing it for Moana.



What's that saying about if it's not broke don't fix it, but this is more like if it keeps making money why change? Disney/Pixar is going to keep using the same formula as long as people are showing up in drones.


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 7, 2016)

Just saw it a few hours ago. This is a pretty hot take, but as far as first impressions go, I liked it better than _Zootopia_. The previous film was well done, but it just didn't do anything for me, and the second time I saw it I realized that I didn't really care to see it a third time all that soon. I'm not sure why, given that it was put together well and had some interesting ideas, but such is the subjective nature of things.

I also found myself liking the soundtrack a lot more than recent Disney musicals. While there was no "Let it Go" (although that one grew on me after repeated listens in contrast to my first impression which was positive but not all that impressed), the soundtrack as a whole felt more solidly put together. Nothing amazing, but all good. Kind of like how I view "Exile on Main St" versus other Stones albums with at least one iconic song on them and some stuff that varies in quality. In fact, I'd say that the soundtrack did a great job of working alongside what happens onscreen, so you're definitely better off hearing it within the context of the film instead of just listening to the album.


*Spoiler*: __ 



In fact, the soundtrack merged so well with the visuals that even cliched moments like the grandmother's passing, Moana having her epiphany, or the moment where she resolves the story's external conflict all were great.




The scene with young Moana and the ocean was also excellent. Overall, as far as musicals go, I liked it better than _Frozen_ in terms of both the soundtrack and as a movie. _Tangled _had a weaker soundtrack, and it's been a while since I've seen _The Princess and the Frog_, but I still rather liked those two other movies just fine (although I've only seen TPATF once) regardless of my opinions on their soundtracks.

It's not a perfect movie, and some parts aren't as drawn out as they should be, some sequences aren't really all that necessary, the adventure is not all that epic in scale, and the driving external conflict not quite as gripping as it should (in fact, I wish that the prologue had been in 2D not only to communicate that this was a story being told, but also to hint at the flatness of the tale versus the greater depths offered by the reality of the involved characters revealed in the present day).

Still liked it though.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 19, 2016)

the final word on the most overrated movie of 2016 (well maybe besides star trek beyond and american honey), now with proper formatting


----------

